# Spring Already... ECG Anyone?



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 11, 2013)

This has been a tradition for a number of years now, and I think meeting in person is what makes this forum endure. Are there any plans for this year? 

M


----------



## turbochef422 (Mar 11, 2013)

I just moved to the Hudson valley so I'd be in.


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm in Columbia County.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 11, 2013)

I think Mano indicated a little while back that he might be up for it again. With the new baby, Leah and I will be questionable, but I may be able to drive up just for the day a la knyfe.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Dream Burls (Mar 11, 2013)

turbochef422 said:


> I just moved to the Hudson valley so I'd be in.



Where about? I have a place in Dutchess Co.

I'd be in for an ECG.


----------



## pitonboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Sign me up!


----------



## Seth (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm in. It will be great to see you all again!


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 11, 2013)

Crap! I was going to start this thread the other day dammit!!



















Oh and I'm in.

























Work pending of course.


----------



## Iceman91 (Mar 11, 2013)

When do you guys usually do this? moving to NYC pretty soon here so I would be in the area....

Mike


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 12, 2013)

I thought of this earlier today too.

In as well, work pending as well.


----------



## teppanchef (Mar 16, 2013)

spring break from heaven


----------



## teppanchef (Mar 16, 2013)




----------

